

What Color Is This Dress? - aytekin
http://form.jotformpro.com/form/50575263598971

======
aytekin
The counts can be viewed directly here:
[http://www.jotform.com/report/50575176734057](http://www.jotform.com/report/50575176734057)

------
lkbm
These options are too simplistic. They should be checkboxes, at least.

~~~
aytekin
Would you check both? :)

~~~
lkbm
Yes. I've seen it both ways (just viewing the image without extra filters or
the like), so seems like that would be the most accurate answer.

